# Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Elegance Review and the Carlos Toraño Loyal Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A pair of medium-bodied smokes is at the center of today's reviews. We will begin with the super smooth Gurkha Elegance, and wrap things up with...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Gurkha Elegance Review and the Carlos Toraño Loyal Review


----------

